# Joe Kapp Great Lakes Sec Champ



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Joe ,congrats on holding on for the win in Senior Mens PRO.It was fun shooting with you as allways.If I knew we were even at the very last target I would have tried to keep that last arrow in for the tie! LOL I dont mind getting beat by 1 point as long as its you.LOL All that work for 1 measly point Geeeez Anyway congrats and good going pal! Don Ward


----------

